# 2001 v6 Passat with Factory CD - How to install Nano Ipod???



## drbob101 (Aug 8, 2006)

Giving my daughter this car for her 17th bday and want to hardwire her nano ipod and mount it. Car has Factory CD and Monsoon am/fm/casette audio.
Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: 2001 v6 Passat with Factory CD - How to install Nano Ipod??? (drbob101)*

In dash CD or trunk mounted CD?


----------



## drbob101 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: 2001 v6 Passat with Factory CD - How to install Nano Ipod??? ([email protected])*

In dash CD
I got the Dice i-VW-R integration kit and dice cradle and panavise bracket. I havent done the job yet
Am I reading this right in that my cd player will no longer be hooked up when I install this thing?


----------

